
Discontinuing Support for Android Nearby Notifications - ingve
https://android-developers.googleblog.com/2018/10/discontinuing-support-for-android.html
======
dexterdog
Wow. I know a number of small and medium sized businesses that were just
closed by this. Millions of dollars of value and investment vanished because
Google decided to shit down a service.

